# Australia: Background info for Forum Owner



## Bribie G (16/12/14)

Austin might find this link useful when preparing for any future trip to Australia to meet his flock. Very clever and accurate, love it.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (16/12/14)

haha, nice resource.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (16/12/14)

Like it, could have had a piece on sport though. I'm pretty sure cricket and our 2 main football codes would do their heads in.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (16/12/14)

this should cover it:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEH4ahCCrJo


----------



## fraser_john (16/12/14)

Having lived in the USA, this is gold. Wish I could have palmed that URL off to people whilst I was there!

I once got told in The Short North Taver (High Street, Columbus Ohio) by a half drunk barman...'Ya know, I was gonna drive to Ozstraaalia one day'.....yeah, right mate...that after he told me he had never been more than 30 miles from where he was born, ever.


----------



## Cervantes (16/12/14)

That's fantastic.

I was going to send the link to my American colleagues with a sense of humour...................

But then realised that I couldn't think of any


----------



## Black Devil Dog (16/12/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> this should cover it:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEH4ahCCrJo


I hope that's a real sport, it looks great. :blink:


----------



## Airgead (16/12/14)

It makes more sense than actual cricket.


----------



## GalBrew (16/12/14)

"Your genuine enthusiasm for something can sound creepy. You may think you are applauding the swimsuit design of your Australian neighbour's 12-year old, but your neighbour just hears you making paedophilic advances."

GOLD!


----------



## Mardoo (17/12/14)

Loved this! As an American ex-pat who has been here 17 years I can vouch for the first 17 years of confusion 

I think much of what foreigners see as racism in Aussies is very often xenophobia, a fear of that which seems foreign or strange. There's certainly racism here - like there is in every country, hell, have a chat with the Han Chinese about other Asians - but sometimes it doesn't really matter if you're pink, purple or green, it's that what you do seems odd or creepy. Xenophobia has a lot more to do with culture than skin color. It's like I often hear, "Americans are OK once you get to know them."

It took me about 10 years here to relax enough for people to get to know me. Maybe less, but it seems it's only the last few years that I've really felt I'm living in my own skin here. In America people spend so much time maintaining the image that relaxing and just being yourself can be a big leap. Sounds stupid, but coming from a place where plenty of people are shunned for life for just being themselves, it can really scare the shit out of you at first.


----------



## Yob (17/12/14)

wait.. what? you've been a Seppo? :blink: I thought you were a Mexican Shamen?

Aah well youre dinky Di now cobba B)


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (17/12/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> this should cover it:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEH4ahCCrJo


WTF did I just watch then? :huh:


----------



## AHB_Admin (18/12/14)

LOL. 

Well... I think I get along so well with you guys because we do have so much in common. 

I don't have a passport. It takes 2 days to leave Texas, and I have no interest in doing so. Texas is a little like prison in that regard, oh and all the prisons everywhere. I could fly, but I would just run into the same things I hate about my culture that I in fact hate about yours. There are people there, and they are doing something. Haters gonna Hate. 

I love the Brits. Well, their TV and some of their music. 

If I'm in a plane six hours so what? I was going to sit on my ass at home for six hours anyways. 

Metric is rad. Wish we would use it, but the issue lies in the fact we industrialized in Stnadard (Imperial) measurements and as our infrastructure is crumbling we need to know wtf a 9/16 wrench is so the damn thing doesn't fall apart. Maybe when you guys run the world that can be a culture export. The bridge fixing that is. I already use metric (all Americans do. We learn both.).

I'm a simple man. Is there something I love and use? See past statement about hater being hater. I won't need it once I can't have it. 

Rich Cultural life? LOL. 

I love and have an accent.

I want my uzi, got that right. You guys should want them too. As for the nine year old and Jesus that's between them. We choose our own paths in life, religion included. 

Well done though. Having been here long enough I have come to understand some of your culture and it's pretty awesome, but it is your culture.


----------



## Yob (18/12/14)

^^^ didnt you ask a little while ago about double posting errors? ^^^


----------



## mckenry (18/12/14)

The thing I love most about our culture, is that if we like you, we can take the piss out of you and vice versa. If we dont like you, it just takes longer til we take the piss out of you and we mean it.
A minor, (to the untrained eye) but oh so important difference.
The fact that most other cultures dont get it just adds to how cool it is. The Brits get it, of course.


----------



## fishingbrad (18/12/14)

" Australians would rather slash their genitalia than grant faded politicians such titles".

Classic.


----------



## RobW (18/12/14)

austin said:


> I want my uzi, got that right. You guys should want them too.


I don't think so.


----------



## TheWiggman (18/12/14)

Australia - where you call your enemies "mate" and your mates "cnut"


----------



## wereprawn (18/12/14)

I can't see a former U.S president telling a joke like this in public
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dFSHsZhX8g

Hawkie was also a beer drinking champ and once held the Guiness Word Record for drinking a yard glass ( 2.5 imperial pints) in 11 seconds. Just don't think this sort of behaviour would help promote the political career of someone aspiring to be the next U.S president. It certainly helped Bob Hawke become Prime Minister by being portrayed as "one of the boys". As mentioned we really don't like people thinking themselves as superior,even if they do happen to run the country.


----------



## Bribie G (18/12/14)

mckenry said:


> The thing I love most about our culture, is that if we like you, we can take the piss out of you and vice versa. If we dont like you, it just takes longer til we take the piss out of you and we mean it.
> A minor, (to the untrained eye) but oh so important difference.
> The fact that most other cultures dont get it just adds to how cool it is. The Brits get it, of course.


As a Pom, when I arrived in Australia in 1977 our local pub had the usual funny posters and signs behind the bar (Just like in the old road houses on route 66 as described by Steinbeck in the Grapes of Wrath before American roadhouses and our pubs got gentrified and hipster). My favourite read "grow your own dope, plant a Pom".

I didn't take offence, being a keen regurgitator of Irish Jokes myself. It's universal.

East Friesland Joke:

When a German tourist dies in East Friesland why do they bury him with his arsch in the air?
So the locals will have somewhere to park their bikes.

Much laughter.


----------



## AHB_Admin (19/12/14)

RobW said:


> I don't think so.


That's honestly one thing about your culture I don't get. A good deal of you were put in chains and forced out of your country. On top of that you have a ton of unoccupied space to shoot. Australia should be a shooters paradise. 

There are other things I don't get. 



wereprawn said:


> I can't see a former U.S president telling a joke like this in public
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dFSHsZhX8g
> 
> Hawkie was also a beer drinking champ and once held the Guiness Word Record for drinking a yard glass ( 2.5 imperial pints) in 11 seconds. Just don't think this sort of behaviour would help promote the political career of someone aspiring to be the next U.S president. It certainly helped Bob Hawke become Prime Minister by being portrayed as "one of the boys". As mentioned we really don't like people thinking themselves as superior,even if they do happen to run the country.


We're living in a political hypocrisy. LBJ was notoriously foul mouthed. Many presidents have been, but don't ever forget, we elected the most bad ass president to have ever existed. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theodore_Roosevelt

We need to return to that sort of balls in politics.


----------



## Yob (19/12/14)

austin said:


> Australia should be a shooters paradise.






thanks but no thanks..

I grew up a hunter and a sports shooter, Ducks, bunny's, roo, wild turkey, Deer.. with trap and skeet shooting as well... and we ate what we shot. I very much enjoyed the sport but Id certainly not like Australia to go down the road that the US has with so many deaths by guns.

Restricting access is a good thing, I had a mate who was shot in the head.. in front of me I might add.. with a .22 from a stupid accident.. stupid people do stupid things and having these items out of their reach is a bloody good thing.


----------



## Camo6 (19/12/14)

I'm with Yob on this one. Although I'm a keen shooter and have a love of firearms, I like our laws just the way they are. The appeal with shooting for me is the ability to place a projectile, exactly where I want it, from a great distance. If I do this correctly, there's no need to follow it up another 49 times in rapid succession. There are higher categories of licence which will allow a shooter access to self-loaders but these are generally primary producers or pest controllers. I don't see the need for Joe Blow to use an AR-15 to knock off a few rabbits. Like Yob says, stupidity and accidents go hand in hand and while I haven't been directly impacted as he has, I know of one accidental fatal shooting that happened to a friends family due to pure carelessness.

Here's an Australian outlook on gun control: NSFW
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fP3HJVp3n9c

And here's one on foreplay just because it's damn funny:NSFW
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnpx26zicw8


----------



## AHB_Admin (19/12/14)

I'm sorry, I should have made clear, I respect your right to not have them.

I'm sorry to read about your friend Yob. I too have lost friends.


----------



## TheWiggman (19/12/14)

Does anyone have any evidence that Bob Hawke actually held the world record for skulling a yard glass? It's written in Wikipaedia but the citation is this article: http://www.theage.com.au/articles/2003/12/02/1070351581038.html

Looks like someone's taking the piss. Still haven't seen evidence that the record exists. There is no doubt though that the man could knock back a beer and was popular amongst the common folk.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/12/14)

the other aspect is that a lot of our native wildlife is unique to Australia, and many species (some iconic) are on the brink. Destruction/resumption of habitat has only really been happening since the mid to late 1800s when the states gradually became self governing.


----------



## RobW (19/12/14)

austin said:


> That's honestly one thing about your culture I don't get. A good deal of you were put in chains and forced out of your country. On top of that you have a ton of unoccupied space to shoot. Australia should be a shooters paradise.


"A good deal of you were put in chains and forced out of your country"

WTF does that have to do with it?

Pretty obvious metric here:


Indicator

USA

Australia

Source

Firearm homicides per 1,000,000 per annum

36.0

1.3

GunPolicy.org

All murders per 1,000,000 per annum

48.0

9.7

UNODC

_Sources_: UNODC: United Nations Office on Drugs and Crime


I have no problem with responsible, registered sport shooters.
I do have an issue with unregulated firearm sales, and all the military-style hardware freely available in the US.
Oh yeah - and school and kindergarten mass shootings and 9 year old kids being taught to use automatic weapons.


----------



## AHB_Admin (19/12/14)

And with the anger I'm out.

I'm down for a civil discussion, but if you're going to blame the issues with our mental health system on firearms you're way off base. 

Improper firearms usage are the symptom of as greater social evil, not the cause of it.

Hammers don't build houses, men do.


----------



## Bridges (19/12/14)

austin said:


> Hammers don't build houses, men do.


And if 10,000 houses fell down and killed the occupants in one year do you think your politicians would take action of some sort?
Just asking...


----------



## RobW (19/12/14)

No anger - a little incredulity perhaps.
I didn't see any references to mental health at all.


----------



## TheWiggman (19/12/14)

You've touched on one of these matters that the article really embraces there though Austin, that there are cultural differences that you may not understand yet have to accept - by and large Australia do not support shooting. Many (including some political left parties like the Greens and Labour, who are very influential) actively oppose shooting and if things went the Greens way they would be banned outright. Except for the criminals, as the article states.

As above I'm a shooter myself, and I share the thoughts of those above as do most shooters in Australia - and we're _pro _firearms. I respectfully suggest you don't advacate a model like the USA on this forum because the world largely disagrees with it. I don't think it's a discussion worth having.


----------



## Camo6 (19/12/14)

Still, while I respect our laws and limitations here in Australia, I'd sure love to head to Texas and have a go at some of your toys, Austin.


----------



## TheWiggman (19/12/14)

Haha, agreed. Pack of hypocrites we are.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/12/14)

not in my backyard! haha.

Bringing up mental health was a copout, a real leap of logic. Crazy / disturbed / desperate people will _always_ exist, the problem is ready access to firearms. The other problem is that even if there was public support, I doubt proper gun control could ever happen in the states.


----------



## 2much2spend (19/12/14)

**** that was long!


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (19/12/14)

2much2spend said:


> **** that was long!


 :icon_offtopic:


----------



## pcmfisher (19/12/14)

Why is there so much water In American toilets?


----------



## mr_wibble (19/12/14)

Is it OK in America to ask an adult how old they are?

It shits me no end when (continental) europeans ask how old I am. Why don't you fricken ask if I'm circumcised at the same time if we're going to get that personal.


----------



## 2much2spend (19/12/14)

pcmfisher said:


> Why is there so much water In American toilets?


Different sanitary system. Their is designed to syfon AUNZ is designed not to.


----------



## dent (19/12/14)

Mr Wibble said:


> Is it OK in America to ask an adult how old they are?


Why does it bother you? (serious)


----------



## Black Devil Dog (19/12/14)

Australia in the years before the Port Arthur massacre loved guns, we shot pretty much anything that fuckin' moved.

But once we saw the consequences of what happens when the wrong person is on the wrong end of a gun and we could see the future unfolding in America, we knew it was somewhere we didn't want to go.

Our government at the time decided to take an unpopular (in some regions) and hard stance on gun control, but now, very few people would argue that it was wrong.

Guns are great, anyone who has ever fired a rifle will tell you how good it is, but.................. 

Australia in the 21st century is definitely a lot better place for not having every one armed to the teeth.


----------



## AHB_Admin (20/12/14)

Bridges said:


> And if 10,000 houses fell down and killed the occupants in one year do you think your politicians would take action of some sort?
> Just asking...



10,000? May I see your numbers? Typically suicide composes 50% of our firearms violence statistics. 

It really depends on how the 10,000 houses fell, but I don't think for a second that making houses illegal would solve the issue. Do you? 10,000 houses fall, no more houses? 



RobW said:


> No anger - a little incredulity perhaps.
> I didn't see any references to mental health at all.





TheWiggman said:


> You've touched on one of these matters that the article really embraces there though Austin, that there are cultural differences that you may not understand yet have to accept - by and large Australia do not support shooting. Many (including some political left parties like the Greens and Labour, who are very influential) actively oppose shooting and if things went the Greens way they would be banned outright. Except for the criminals, as the article states.
> 
> As above I'm a shooter myself, and I share the thoughts of those above as do most shooters in Australia - and we're _pro _firearms. I respectfully suggest you don't advacate a model like the USA on this forum because the world largely disagrees with it. I don't think it's a discussion worth having.



I was no way advocating. I made a statement about what I don't understand about your culture. 

I'll say if again, I don't care if you want firearms are not. I'm not a citizen of Australia, it is none of my concern. If I were to go there I would respect your restrictions, and I would expect you to do the same visiting the US. 



Camo6 said:


> Still, while I respect our laws and limitations here in Australia, I'd sure love to head to Texas and have a go at some of your toys, Austin.


They are pretty awesome. 



Liam_snorkel said:


> not in my backyard! haha.
> 
> Bringing up mental health was a copout, a real leap of logic. Crazy / disturbed / desperate people will _always_ exist, the problem is ready access to firearms. The other problem is that even if there was public support, I doubt proper gun control could ever happen in the states.


I didn't. "Kids getting shot" was a reference to the Sandy Hook murder, which was a product of the mental health issues in my culture. It's like having a cold and treating a runny nose. It may help you to feel better in some way, but it's not going to stop the issue, or stop other's from getting it. 



pcmfisher said:


> Why is there so much water In American toilets?


We're wasteful. Just as whole. Part of the issues afflicting my culture is waste and being self centered. 



Mr Wibble said:


> Is it OK in America to ask an adult how old they are?
> 
> It shits me no end when (continental) europeans ask how old I am. Why don't you fricken ask if I'm circumcised at the same time if we're going to get that personal.


No. For whatever reason it's not. I'm 31. I don't care. I am circumcised. My son it not. It's genital mutilation. 



Black Devil Dog said:


> Australia in the years before the Port Arthur massacre loved guns, we shot pretty much anything that fuckin' moved.
> 
> But once we saw the consequences of what happens when the wrong person is on the wrong end of a gun and we could see the future unfolding in America, we knew it was somewhere we didn't want to go.
> 
> ...


Which works great for you, you guys don't have a third world country on your back door getting rich on the illegal gun trade (and drugs).

You think a law restricting guns would work here? Look how good we did stopping pot, coke, people, prostitutes, etc. Your issues with guns are not our issues with guns, and to be painted with such a broad brush as I often am when we discuss firearms limits everyone's understanding of my culture. I respect your lack of need for them. Awesome, don't have them. I seriously don't care in anyway, but don't limit your understanding of the US firearms policy to what you read or your visceral reaction to firearms/violence.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (20/12/14)

I agree Austin, like I said even if there was public support, it sounds like the U.S. is too far down the path to try to implement gun control. 

Anyway back to the topic: 

http://youtu.be/Td3luNjEKTs


----------



## Bribie G (20/12/14)

Last week I bought a six of Budweiser (King of Beers) and rather than approaching them with a sneering attitude I applied my knowledge of styles and brewing to do an honest assessment. Also I have a fairly comprehensive knowledge of the process that Bud uses, the quality of the ingredients, the beechwood strips, you name it.

They were the first beers of the day and I'd have to say that on balance it is an extremely well brewed beer, very well balanced as a quaffer. A wee bit stronger than most Aussie mainstreams and nothing really offensive about it.
Some alcohol warmth, very smooth grain balance and a short finish with just a hint of cleansing bitterness, as it's designed to have.

I'd drink it over VB any day. I'd be interested to try it on tap, if I ever get to the USA.

edit: it strikes me as fitting the same model as the UK "empty glass" mild ales such as Banks. You don't drink it as a rich craft beer experience, more as a thirst satisfier and a quaffer. The "empty glass" nickname came from the idea that the glass has become mysteriously empty and hey, mates, time for another round.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/12/14)

Australian Citizenship test

1. Do you understand the meaning, but are unable to
explain the origin of, the term "died in the arse ?

2. What is a bloody little beauty ?

3. Are these terms related:
chuck a sickie 
chuck a spaz 
chuck a U-ey 

4. Explain the following passage: "In the arvo last
Chrissy the relos rocked up for a barbie, some bevvies and a few snags. After a bit of a Bex and a lie down we opened the pressies, scoffed all the chockies, bickies and lollies. Then we drained a few tinnies and Mum did her block after Dad and Steve had a barney and a bit of biffo."

5. Macca, Chooka and Wanger are driving to Surfers in their Torana. If they are travelling at 100 km/h while listening to Barnsey, Farnsey and Acca Dacca, how many slabs will each person on average consume between flashing a brown eye and having a slash ?

6. Complete the following sentences 
a "If the van's rockin' don't bother ?
b You're going home in the back of a ?
c Fair crack of the ?
d Fair suck of the ?

7. I've had a gutful and I can't be fuckedd. Discuss

8. Have you ever been on the giving or receiving end
of a wedgie ?

9. Do you have a friend or relative who has a car in
their front yard "up on blocks"? Is his name Bruce and
does he have a wife called Cheryl ?

10. Does your family regularly eat a dish involving
mincemeat, cabbage, curry powder and a packet of
chicken noodle soup called either chow mein, chop suey or kai see ming ?

11. What are the ingredients in a rissole ?

12. Demonstrate the correct procedure for eating a TimTam.

13. Do you have an Aunty Irene who smokes 30
cigarettes a day and sounds like a bloke ?

14. In any two-hour period have you ever eaten
three-bean salad, a chop and two serves of pav washed down with someone else's beer that has been flogged from a bath full of ice ?

15. When you go to a bring- your-own-meat barbie can you eat other people's meat or are you only allowed to eat your own ?

16. What purple root vegetable beginning with the
letter"b" is required by law to be included in a hamburger with the lot ?

17. Do you own or have you ever owned a lawn mower, a pair of thongs, an Esky or Ugg boots ?

18. Is it possible to "prang a car" while doing"circle
work" ?

19. Who would you like to crack on to ?

20. Who is the most Australian: Kevin "Bloody" Wilson, John "True Blue" Williamson, Kylie Minogue or Warnie ?

21. Is there someone you are only mates with because they own a trailer or have a pool ?

22. What does " sinkin ' piss at a mates joint and
getten para " mean ?

23. What does Yeah-Nah mean ?

24. How many slabs can you fit in the back of a Falcon Ute while also 
allowing room for your cattle dog ? 

25. When packing an Esky, do you put the ice or the beer in first ? 

26. Is the traditional Aussie Christmas dinner: 
a At least two roasted meats with roast vegetables, followed by a 
pudding you could use as a cannonball. Also ham. In 40C heat. 
b A seafood buffet followed by a barbie, with rather a lot of booze. 
And ham. In 40C heat. 
c Both of the above, one at lunchtime and one at dinnertime. Weather 
continues fine. 

27. How many beers in a slab ?

28. Does "yeah-nah" mean "Yes and no" or "Maybe" or "Yes I understand but 
no I don't agree" ? 

29. The phrases "strewth" and "flamin' dingo" can be attributed to which TV 
character ? 
a Toadie from Neighbours 
b Alf from Home & Away 
c Agro from Agro's Cartoon Connection 
d Sgt. Tom Croydon from Blue Heelers 

30. When cooking a barbecue do you turn the sausages: 
a Once or twice 
b As often as necessary to cook 
c After each stubby 
d Until charcoal ? 

31. Name three of the Daddo brothers. 

32. Who was the original lead singer of AC/DC ? 

33. Which option describes your ideal summer afternoon: 
a Drinking beer a mate's place 
b Drinking beer at the beach 
c Drinking beer watching the cricket/footy 
d Drinking beer at a mate's place while watching the cricket before 
going to the beach ? 

34. Would you eat pineapple on pizza ? 

35. Would you eat egg on a pizza ? 

36. How many cans of beer did David Boon consume on a plane trip from 
Australia to England ? 

37. How many stubbies is it from Brissy to the Gold Coast in a Torana 
travelling at 120km/h ? 

38. Who are Scott and Charlene ? 

39. How do you apply your tomato sauce to a pie ? 
a Squirt and spread with finger 
b Sauce injection straight into the middle ? 

39. If the police raided your home would you: 
a Allow them to rummage through your personal items 
b Phone up the nearest talkback radio shock jock and complain 
c Put a written complaint in to John Howard and hope that he answers 
it personally ? 

40. Which Australian Prime Minister held the world record for drinking a 
yardie full of beer the fastest ? 

42. Have you ever had/do you have a mullet ? 

43. Thongs are: 
a Skimpy underwear 
b Casual footwear 
c They're called jandals, bro ? 

44. On which Ashes tour did Warney's hair look the best ? 
a 1993 
b1997 
c 2001 or 
d 2005 ? 

45. What is someone more likely to die of. 
1 Red Back Spider 
2 Great White Shark 
3 Victorian Police Officer 
4 King Brown Snake 
5 Your missus after a big night 
6 Dropbear ? 

46. How many times must a steak be turned on a conventional four-burner 
barbie ? 

47. Can you sing along to Cold Chisel's Khe Sahn ? 

48. Explain both the "follow-on" and "LBW" rules in cricket and discuss the 
pros and cons for the third umpire decisions in the latter.... 

49. Name at least 5 items that must be taken to a BBQ. 

50, Who is current Australian test cricket captain: 
a Ricky Ponting 
b Don Bradman 
c John Howard 
d Makybe Diva ? 

51. Is it best to take a sick day on: 
a When the cricket's on ? 
b When the cricket's on ? 
c When the cricket's on ? 

52. What animal is on the Bundaberg Rum bottle ? 

53. What is the difference between a pot and a middy of beer ? 

54. What are Budgie smugglers ? 

55. Did you cry when Molly died on a Country Practice ? 

56. A "Hoppoate" is
a A breed of kangaroo 
b A kind of Australian "wedgie" 
c A disgraced Rugby League player ? 

57. What does having a 'chunder' mean ? 

58. When you were young did you prefer the Hills Hoist over any swing set ? 

59. What do the following terms mean: 
a Mate ? 
b Maate ? 
c Maaaaaaate ? 

60. Best Aussie name is what ? 
a Cheryl 
b Charlene 
c Bazza 
d Thommo 
e Shazza 

61. What does the terminology 'True Blue' mean ?


----------



## Bribie G (20/12/14)

Does the term "lets go for a few bees" refer to:

Beekeeping
Fermented amber fizzy liquid.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (20/12/14)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2879871/First-cougar-seen-Kentucky-150-years-promptly-shot-dead.html


----------



## Camo6 (20/12/14)

Hey! He got the poor cat outta the tree didn't he?


----------



## Black Devil Dog (20/12/14)

austin said:


> You think a law restricting guns would work here? Look how good we did stopping pot, coke, people, prostitutes, etc. Your issues with guns are not our issues with guns, and to be painted with such a broad brush as I often am when we discuss firearms limits everyone's understanding of my culture. I respect your lack of need for them. Awesome, don't have them. I seriously don't care in anyway, but don't limit your understanding of the US firearms policy to what you read or your visceral reaction to firearms/violence.


No, I don't think a law restricting guns in America would work. You want guns, well you've got them, 310 million of them actually and they're just the ones that are known to exist.

My understanding of firearms in the U.S is based on how many news articles I hear/read/see where school kids have been massacred, or innocent people going about their daily business have been gunned down by some nutter. 

It seems that Americans are comfortable with the consequences of having so many firearms in the community, so it stands to reason that you wouldn't care.


----------



## AHB_Admin (21/12/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I agree Austin, like I said even if there was public support, it sounds like the U.S. is too far down the path to try to implement gun control.
> 
> Anyway back to the topic:
> 
> http://youtu.be/Td3luNjEKTs


That's one of the funnier episodes, and after getting to know you guys, one of the more relevant. 



Bribie G said:


> Last week I bought a six of Budweiser (King of Beers) and rather than approaching them with a sneering attitude I applied my knowledge of styles and brewing to do an honest assessment. Also I have a fairly comprehensive knowledge of the process that Bud uses, the quality of the ingredients, the beechwood strips, you name it.
> 
> They were the first beers of the day and I'd have to say that on balance it is an extremely well brewed beer, very well balanced as a quaffer. A wee bit stronger than most Aussie mainstreams and nothing really offensive about it.
> Some alcohol warmth, very smooth grain balance and a short finish with just a hint of cleansing bitterness, as it's designed to have.
> ...


There's a reason it's popular, but with the resurgence of craft culture and the spike in homebrewing, I don't always see why. 



Black Devil Dog said:


> No, I don't think a law restricting guns in America would work. You want guns, well you've got them, 310 million of them actually and they're just the ones that are known to exist.
> 
> My understanding of firearms in the U.S is based on how many news articles I hear/read/see where school kids have been massacred, or innocent people going about their daily business have been gunned down by some nutter.
> 
> It seems that Americans are comfortable with the consequences of having so many firearms in the community, so it stands to reason that you wouldn't care.


It's called newsertainment for a reason. They sensationalize everything to the point of chaos, polarizing Americans, and clearly the world. If you're a victim of that, you do so willingly, and I don't know what to tell you. 

Here's the facts so you know. 

Violence in general has been on a decline since 1992 with no explained reasoning. This includes gun violence, but if you watch the major news networks you'd think every US is packing a handgun ready to start a race riot. We're not. We're actually a peaceful people for the most part. We do have an overall aggression to us, but when you're the melting pot of the world, you tend to be more a pressure cooker for the social woes and evils for humanity as a whole. We have to engage in who and what we are on a regular basis, because unlike the majority of the world we are watched, which is clearly indicated by the amount of wrong and biased information I'm presented when discussing my culture.

You know what comes through my TV about Australia? Nothing. Why is that? You have issues with immigration, you have issues with violence, in fact counter to my culture violence, and crime in general has been on the rise in Australia. What's up with that? 

http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/queensland/statistics-reveal-surge-in-crime-across-country-with-homicide-assault-public-order-gun-and-drug-offences-up-in-queensland/story-fnihsrf2-1226840030531?nk=f8568b74acfa97c377999c7385068b06

"Prohibited weapons offences rose by 8 per cent, sexual assaults by 7 per cent and abduction by 2 per cent."

But of course, that is limited research to prove a point. It could be down, I don't know, this article says otherwise and as it has a hot blonde chick beating a natives ass while drunk, I tend to believe it because it's what I want to watch and what was readily presented to me, but just so I'm clear, all the violence, rape, and abduction happened while.... that's right, guns are illegal. I could say that the restriction of guns has lead to an increase in crime, but then correlation is not causation now is it? 


Of course, our prison population is at it's highest, exceeding that of China. The majority of our incarcerated comprise a minority population (African Americans) and victimize non violent (drugs) offenders to produce a larger social issue. I'm not saying the US is free of crime, free of unjust persecution, or free of the social issues you're also seeing with your youth culture and it's total lack of attachment to community, but don't get side swiped into taking an opinion on something that 

1. Sells papers. 
2. Is overly sensationalized and quick to victimize a group (firearms owners) instead of the individual perpetrating it (the person responsible)
3. Does not propose a solution aside from solutions previously attempted that failed miserably.

This is a complicated issue, and at no time in human history has a complicated issue been made better through simplistic knee jerk reactions. We're keeping our guns. Don't want to come visit as a consequence to that? You're missing out. We've got a lot of really cool stuff, and no drop bears. I swear it.

I come here for your opinions. I very much appreciate you all, and the challenge to my beliefs. When we ceased to be challenged we cease to grow.

Slaughter all sacred cows. Nothing stands unchallenged. That used to be part of our "civic duty" as Americans. Not so much anymore. 

I care very much. Don't negate my opinion because you don't agree with it. Don't minimize me to what you need me to be. My Daughter was the age of the kids killed at Sandy Hook. I sat in front of my TV and cried. For the lives lost, for the Parent's without children, and for a culture that felt it more important to sensationalize the actions of a crazy person turning it into a political issue than to tend to the needs of those who were harmed. 

We're human beings first and foremost, Americans second. Don't let the cloak of nationality obfuscate your understanding of who and what we are.


----------



## newguy (21/12/14)

The times I've traveled to the states (haven't been to Australia - yet), I've found Americans to be genuinely polite*, genuinely interested in learning about Canada, and very willing to help someone if needed. And quite forward. I have to explain that one.

4 years ago we took the kids to Orlando so that they could experience the hell that is Disneyworld. As an aside, I was very proud of them when they both announced, 2 hours after arriving at the "magic kingdom," that "this place sucks." Anyway, I digress. When we arrived in Orlando we made our way to the hotel, dropped our luggage, then made our way to a restaurant because we hadn't eaten all day. It was around 9pm or so when we left the restaurant.

This was December, just before xmas. The weather there was about 13C overnight and ~20C during the day. In other words, a typical summer day for us. We weren't wearing jackets but the locals would all dress up as if they were embarking on an Antarctic expedition.

So we leave the restaurant, no one wearing jackets, and we get about 20' (6m) from the door when I hear "HEY BUDDY!" from behind me.

Ah shit - what the hell does he want? Is he going to give me hell because the kids aren't dressed up in parkas and winter boots? I turned around dreading what he'd say next.

"I just wanted to tell you that you have the most well behaved kids I've seen in a long time."

"Uhhh.....Thanks?"

"Yeah, whatever you're doing, you just keep right on doing it."

"Thanks! Have a good night!"

"You too."

I've never had anything remotely similar happen here. I did appreciate hearing the compliment but the way his voice sounded at the start I could swear he sounded pissed off.

*Except overt racism which is rampant in the south. My employer is involved in pipeline construction and we'll often have to be on site. A few years back I was on a site in Oklahoma and the job had a native guy that literally ran his ass off. I've never seen a guy on a jobsite that would literally run everywhere, but he did, and it greatly impressed me given that most everyone else drags their ass. Given the heat, it's hard not to, to be honest.

We were doing some equipment maintenance and one of the locals asked the native guy to get something for him. Another guy, mid sentence, said to the native guy's face "******* Cherokee! I ******* hate Cherokee! Thieving bastards! (Then to me) Do you have ******* Indians up in Canada?"

"Yep, I married one." [I really did actually marry a native girl]

Without so much as a millisecond delay after I said that he came back with "SO DID I!!! But a Navajo, not a ******* Cherokee."

I guess I really rattled him because he asked another guy that was down there with me (when I wasn't around) if I really did marry a native woman. He told him yes (he never met my wife) but only because "I thought you were ******* with him."

I've heard of welders down there pulling out a KKK membership card and holding it in a black welder's face while threatening to kill the guy if he didn't sit with the other black welders. At breaks and lunch, there's 3 distinct groups: the whites, the blacks and the Mexicans. They don't mix. Guys from my office have been told by the locals not to go talk to the blacks (by white guys). Ridiculous bullshit that we thought was done with 60 years ago. This doesn't happen on every job in the southern states, but it's more prevalent than you'd think.

And on these jobs the hands/welders usually have to be told, most often about a week into a job, not to bring their handguns to work. It's kind of surreal seeing guys walking around with holsters or sometimes even a pistol sticking out of their waistband - on a pipeline right-of-way.


----------



## peas_and_corn (21/12/14)

newguy said:


> I've heard of welders down there pulling out a KKK membership card and holding it in a black welder's face while threatening to kill the guy if he didn't sit with the other black welders. At breaks and lunch, there's 3 distinct groups: the whites, the blacks and the Mexicans. They don't mix. Guys from my office have been told by the locals not to go talk to the blacks (by white guys). Ridiculous bullshit that we thought was done with 60 years ago. This doesn't happen on every job in the southern states, but it's more prevalent than you'd think.


I guess he'll be upset about the KKK's move towards accepting gays, Jews and blacks as members. Longer article.


----------



## Mardoo (21/12/14)

austin said:


> Violence in general has been on a decline since 1992 with no explained reasoning.


Translation: "No politician or bureaucrat has been able to take credit for the drop in violence."


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/12/14)

Here's a little anecdote demonstrating American hospitality (probably wouldn't happen here):
A friend of mine (complete beer nerd) recently travelled to the west coast and when he booked the first hotel (a relatively inexpensive place) he asked if he could get a package sent there so it could be ready for him when he arrives, sure no problem sir was the response. 
So anyway a couple of weeks before he flew over there he ordered a case of (I can't recall which) a particularly excellent IPA from one of the local breweries to be delivered to the hotel, and when he arrived (completely knackered & jet lagged) they had the beers chilled down for him ready to go with a pair of beer glasses.


----------



## mr_wibble (21/12/14)

dent said:


> Why does it bother you? (serious)


Because it's really rude to ask someone how old they are.
(or so I've been brought up to believe).

And I guess it bothers me that someone could be so culturally insensitive. *shrug*


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/12/14)

I think you will also find that there is a difference between rural people and them city folk.

Them city folk all seem to rush and run around way to much, Get to the rural towns and areas and everyone is a lot more laid back. It comes down more to the lifestyle. When you are not travelling 2 hrs each way to work you get more time to relax.

You can always tell a city slicker in a small town. They are the agitated ones because there not used to have so much time on there hands. Takes a few weeks to wind them down to our pace of life


----------



## mattfos01 (21/12/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Here's a little anecdote demonstrating American hospitalityy people shooting (probably wouldn't happen here):
> A friend of mine (complete beer nerd) recently travelled to the west coast and when he booked the first hotel (a relatively inexpensive place) he asked if he could get a package sent there so it could be ready for him when he arrives, sure no problem sir was the response.
> So anyway a couple of weeks before he flew over there he ordered a case of (I can't recall which) a particularly excellent IPA from one of the local breweries to be delivered to the hotel, and when he arrived (completely knackered & jet lagged) they had the beers chilled down for him ready to go with a pair of beer glasses.


Look, can't say I've seen that level of service, but I've travelled a fair bit in the usa now and that doesn't surprise me. It is the contrast with CDF and "thank god" for this and that has always struck me as incongruent with a joint that has so many other people. Plus in congruent with violence that occurs every day on the street.

Meanwhile people are generally speaking are awesome to each other. Go to New York City, people are polite to each other to a fault. Like seriously. The subway is full of polite people. 

Anyway my 2 cents.


----------



## newguy (22/12/14)

OT (kinda) question: the beetroot on a burger thing....how is the beet prepared? Boiled beforehand? Grilled?

Mom cooked with beets a lot (borscht, pickled beets). I know they're hard as granite raw. Just curious what's done to them prior to hitting your hamburger.


----------



## Camo6 (22/12/14)

Fresh from the tin newguy! Well, for most of us anyway.


----------



## RobW (22/12/14)

Boiled and pickled.
Like this:
http://foxslane.blogspot.com.au/2013/08/how-to-make-your-own-pickled-beetroot.html#.VJd16ZDAA


----------



## Liam_snorkel (22/12/14)

Except not really pickled to add flavour, just enough acid to keep it from turning. This is how they're prepared in my household


----------



## Blind Dog (22/12/14)

Had some of the best (Yosemite on a cold, crisp winter morning; anchor steam on tap; clam chowder; New England in autumn; genuinely friendly people everywhere; baseball game at Fenway park; New Orleans; a grand Canyon; New York bagel with pastrami etc) and one of the worst (15 hours in security at Detroit airport on arrival; sweet bread) experiences of my life travelling in the US.


----------



## tavas (22/12/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Except not really pickled to add flavour, just enough acid to keep it from turning. This is how they're prepared in my household
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hand picked from the Beetroot Tin tree


----------



## newguy (22/12/14)

Thanks - was wondering if it was as simple as opening a tin. I guess it is!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/12/14)

We could post you a tin. Throw in a free jar of vegemite as well


----------



## Camo6 (22/12/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Throw in a free jar of vegemite as well


Would'nt that kinda be like importing Pride of Ringwood from the states? I guess it's still made here though.




Edit: Oops, just remembered where I was... Oh say can you seeee...


----------



## newguy (23/12/14)

Thanks but no need to mail me anything. I love beets and tins of beets are readily available here. I had an Aussie burger at a restaurant once and it came with the beet slice. Was a very good burger.

Can get vegemite here too but I don't really want to spend that much for a tiny taste. The 100ml jars run about $15 here.


----------



## AHB_Admin (23/12/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> We could post you a tin. Throw in a free jar of vegemite as well


I can't find it locally. Makes me sad.


----------



## TheWiggman (23/12/14)

I thought the yanks didn't allow Vegemite because they have some ruling against the folate content. Or the fact it has added folate, can't remember.


----------



## Florian (23/12/14)

I'll probably be in Texas around May, could always bring you a jar, Austin. I'm used to carrying that sort of stuff for friends around the world.

Just dropped off a packet of Tim Tams at Dallas Fortworth International last July, and am just about to bring some vegemite and strepsil lemon and honey to Germany in a few days time.


----------



## manticle (23/12/14)

Tim Tam yes.

Vegemite no.


----------



## goomboogo (23/12/14)

manticle said:


> Tim Tam yes.
> 
> Vegemite no.


Vegemite is ok if there's an inch of butter between it and the toast.


----------



## Airgead (23/12/14)

manticle said:


> Tim Tam yes.Vegemite no.


Semi-unAustralian!!!


----------



## tavas (23/12/14)

manticle said:


> Tim Tam yes.
> 
> Vegemite no.


Reported


----------



## manticle (23/12/14)

I admit to my unstrain disorder and will accept punishment so long as it doesn't involve consumption of dead yeast spread or the prohibition of tim tams.


----------



## Bridges (23/12/14)

WHAT!!! Vegemite is amazing, on toast with avocado and a poached egg, just on toast, stirred through a beef and barley soup, with grilled tasty cheese, I could go on. It's more than just a spread. 
Now to think of a way to work it into dinner...


----------



## manticle (23/12/14)

I don't like avocado either.





Except in guacamole, made by me.


----------



## Mardoo (23/12/14)

So how do you feel about the Bunnings sausage sizzles.


----------



## Camo6 (23/12/14)

Or about Bunnings staff in general? I feel guilty every time I interrupt their conversations to ask where something is. The look of disdain I get makes me wish there was a Masters near me.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/12/14)

Bridges said:


> WHAT!!! Vegemite is amazing, on toast with avocado and a poached egg, just on toast, stirred through a beef and barley soup, with grilled tasty cheese, I could go on. It's more than just a spread.
> Now to think of a way to work it into dinner...


Your not hard core until you can sit down and eat a spoon full of it on its own....


Except Vegemite & OP Frigate rum with a dash of boiling water to soften it all up....in a 7oz....in the main bar....at 10:00am.....on a Sunday....and your about 70yr old....that is a big ask....

True story, from sometime around 1993-94 when I worked in Goulburn, during winter, and staying at the Imperial Hotel upstairs....


----------



## Mardoo (23/12/14)

My friend Ben had a Japanese student staying with him. Ben went to bed, got up the next morning and the Japanese guy looked terrible. He said he had too much ice cream. Ben knew there wasn't that much ice cream in the freezer so asked the student what he meant. He said, "Oooohhh, chocolate sauce very funny." Turned out he had put most of a 380g jar of Vegemite on the ice cream thinking it was chocolate sauce. And eaten the whole bowl anyway.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/12/14)

Haha that's commitment!


----------



## AHB_Admin (24/12/14)

TheWiggman said:


> I thought the yanks didn't allow Vegemite because they have some ruling against the folate content. Or the fact it has added folate, can't remember.



It's a rumor. We do allow it. We have not confiscated it from Aussies packing it with them.



Florian said:


> I'll probably be in Texas around May, could always bring you a jar, Austin. I'm used to carrying that sort of stuff for friends around the world.
> 
> Just dropped off a packet of Tim Tams at Dallas Fortworth International last July, and am just about to bring some vegemite and strepsil lemon and honey to Germany in a few days time.


Awesome! Let me know. 



Ducatiboy stu said:


> Your not hard core until you can sit down and eat a spoon full of it on its own....
> 
> 
> Except Vegemite & OP Frigate rum with a dash of boiling water to soften it all up....in a 7oz....in the main bar....at 10:00am.....on a Sunday....and your about 70yr old....that is a big ask....
> ...


I will do this and shoot video to share with you guys if I get it. It spent brewers yeast, have a pretty good idea what I'm getting into, but I hope I'm wrong and find it revolting. 



Mardoo said:


> My friend Ben had a Japanese student staying with him. Ben went to bed, got up the next morning and the Japanese guy looked terrible. He said he had too much ice cream. Ben knew there wasn't that much ice cream in the freezer so asked the student what he meant. He said, "Oooohhh, chocolate sauce very funny." Turned out he had put most of a 380g jar of Vegemite on the ice cream thinking it was chocolate sauce. And eaten the whole bowl anyway.


I bet that was a gassy day.


----------



## sp0rk (24/12/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Your not hard core until you can sit down and eat a spoon full of it on its own....
> 
> 
> Except Vegemite & OP Frigate rum with a dash of boiling water to soften it all up....in a 7oz....in the main bar....at 10:00am.....on a Sunday....and your about 70yr old....that is a big ask....
> ...


I've heard of old diggers doing this with Bonox, but never vegemite...
Might have to give it a go


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/12/14)

sp0rk said:


> I've heard of old diggers doing this with Bonox, but never vegemite...
> Might have to give it a go


Doesnt matter what you use...it still smells and tastes bloody horrible


----------

